# Schwinn experts?



## partsguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone know where to find good specifics on Schwinn Freeforms and YO's?


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 15, 2009)

*schwinns*

I look on bmxmuseum.com for all my bmx stuff. Its a really good site and they have a lot of good examples.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2009)

If they were any help I wouldn't be asking you guys, lol. They have some, but not really helpful. Mine came to me in peices, literally. I don't know what parts go to it. I might be finding more of it's parts next week when I go back to that sale.

I have questions like:

What kind of seats did this have?

What kinds (brands, colors, etc.) of rims were on it?

What did the sprocket look like?

Where the pedals avalible in black?, I think I have the pedals, but they are black.

Were the Freeforms avalible in metallic blue?


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 16, 2009)

*freeforms*

What year are we talking about? Schwinn made the freeforms for many years and they all looked a little different and with different parts. If you post pics of what you have I might be able to help .


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are the pics I took the day I got it:


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 19, 2009)

*schwinn*

That is either an 87 or 88 based on the frame style. If you go to http://www.genesbmx.com/schwinn-bmx-catalogs.html it should have all the catalogs from that era and the specs. I can tell you that it looks like someone replaced the chainring and those are definitely not the original pedals.  Hope this helps.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you so much. This bike used be an electric or metallic blue color. I can't find I picture of one in there. I think I have many parts for it. I'm unsure just which ones are for it though. Think you might be able help? I really appreciate you taking you're time on this.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 21, 2009)

*schwinn bmx*

I sent you a PM yesterday. Just making sure you got it.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2009)

I got it, I just have to find the time.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> ge swings..he misses... STRIKE ONE




Pardon? Do my bikes look like a baseball diamond? Part of the back yard may look like a graveyard for bikes, but it's no place for games.


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 24, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Pardon? Do my bikes look like a baseball diamond? Part of the back yard may look like a graveyard for bikes, but it's no place for games.





while you were @ school there was another spammer running the bases on the forum.
nothing was intended to be aimed @ you,dude.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

pedal alley said:


> while you were @ school there was another spammer running the bases on the forum.
> nothing was intended to be aimed @ you,dude.




Oh, I just saw this post. I think I remember seeing the spammer and I was just playing along too. When I find a spammer, I tease him like a cat does a mouse and then I feed him to the mods by reporting his posts. :eek:


----------

